# EXCLUSIVE SCREENSHOTS - CITY OF ARABIA & DUBAILAND DVD!



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

:naughty:



































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































This amazing cluster seems to go ahead, they say it will be hotel and is located between the city and city of arabia, towering above emirates road. 

phuu took me 1 hour easily. hope you enjoy them.


----------



## DubaiDream (Jan 5, 2005)

f**k** incredbile!!
if all this s**t materialises Dubai is gona be one very exceptional place!!


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

good job , congratulations !

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## dubainico (Jun 27, 2004)

i really appreciate your work and your ambitous way to entertain us...
i can`t understand how you can spend so much time on it...lol

i tell u: dubai will be incredible :eek2:


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Amazing work flo.


----------



## Biakko (Sep 19, 2005)

I had already seen those pictures, but they were from a low-quality video.
Great job anyway :applause:


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

I WANT IT ALL I WANT IT NOW!!!


----------



## ccjr (Oct 12, 2005)

Great pics  Dubailand will be amazing!
How can one get a copy of this DVD?


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

This must have changed since mall of arabia doesn't cover both sides of the road.
BTW is the city of arabia video different from the dubailand one since this might explain the difference


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

nah malec both are correct, the city of arabia is on the east south side of emirates road, and the city is north of it, e.g on the sea side. 

the point is, the dubailand video is a bit older, and that render showing the mall of arabia in the middle is just wrong.
this is where the huge structure is supposed to be, not sure if it will go ahead, but it sounded like they approved it already.

would be amazing.
but CoA never covered both sides.

copy of the dvd? i assure you it is worth to drive to dubailand sales centre and get it, 20min and pretty amazing.
the city of arabia, well try the galadri office.. not sure.


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

how normal!!


----------



## ccjr (Oct 12, 2005)

dubaiflo said:


> copy of the dvd? i assure you it is worth to drive to dubailand sales centre and get it, 20min and pretty amazing.
> the city of arabia, well try the galadri office.. not sure.


I'm sure it's worth the drive, but Dubailand sales centre is a realllly long drive from Toronto. Would someone be able to to create an ISO image of the DVD and upload it to a web server? I have some web space where I could get the ISO image available for others to download.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

i can provide you the VOB file to download it, some 600mb.


----------



## emirati/latin (Jan 1, 2005)

please please do, it's worth the space!!! please provide dwnload link!!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

if anyone has the webspace...


----------



## BinALAin (Jul 12, 2005)

F********************************** Great pics.. i hope dubailand look like that  i mean colorful


----------



## go mid east (Sep 19, 2005)

amazing


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

yes please upload it.. fantastic images fo... thanks a million for ur effort

where is dubailand sales center?


----------



## Tractor (Jun 18, 2005)

Send me a PM and I'll find a server (I have several) to upload to ...


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

Krazy said:


> yes please upload it.. fantastic images fo... thanks a million for ur effort
> 
> where is dubailand sales center?



my name is flo.

it is in the middle of the dubailand site.
not sure where exactly. check the pics in dubailand project thread.

tractor i pmd you.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

:hahaha: fo! 

I hope you don't mind me calling you this from now on :cheers:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

as long as you don't call me Flow  :cheers:
lol sorry :rofl: fo... thinking of it... somebody calling me like that :.. :hahaha: :rofl:


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

thx for the screencaptures dubaiflö!









I don't think that the above building will be build, at least not in the middle of road, because of safety reasons.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

mashalla dubaiflo, how long did it take to post all those pix?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

maybe 1,5 hours, did not dare to have a look at the clock


----------



## huit (Oct 21, 2004)

Amazing!!! :eek2:


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

WOW great work flo :applause:

A good upload site would be Google Video, but it doesn't work for some countries like Germany :bash:.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

from now on your name is "FO"


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

if you prefer that. :cheers:

i have a site provided by tractor to upload the video but it does not work now, will have to ask him again.


----------



## docc (Jun 30, 2004)

Awsome work Flo. Just for that, you can have the first ride on the monster roller coaster when its built in Dubailand 

Why dont you make a torrent and upload it on one of the torrent sites. Thats probably the best way to share it


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

:nuts:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

torrents don't work here, problems with router and wlan.
but i'll upload it within the next times, i promise.

altin i appreciate your comment


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

As amazing as it is, how is it any different from the other 90 projects in dubai ?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

city of arabia or dubailand? :weird:


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

If you can tell me the difference between the two then ill tell u which one !!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

dubailand : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=89918

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=151091

CoA is just a part of Dubailand: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=185406


and this is totally different to the rest in dubai...


----------



## Kaneda (Dec 3, 2002)

Everything looks great, but WTF is that Dinosaurland all about - Is it going to be some sort of Jurrasic Park, 'cause then he's forgetting something pretty important .. That dinosaurs dont exist ! lol


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ Animatronics.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

That's the restless planet isn't it?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

yepp there was a dinosaur park proposed from the very beginning, this is now the restless planet in CoA obviously.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

i am working on uploading the video, it takes ages, and my Wlan disconnects from time to time so i had to restart again...

:bash:

i try to compress it now.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ Flo, what difference it makes one more (network) cable on that mess of cables you have in your room?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

well point is we would need to connect to the router which is downstairs.


----------



## BinALAin (Jul 12, 2005)

i upload the dubailand video from their website  

Link: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=725810408317215137

have fun


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

ABSOLUTELY AMAZIN STUFF...DUBAI IS GONNA BE THE MOST EXCITIN CITY IN THE WORLD!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

I ve got one question: these dinosaurs will be robots? or some holograms?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

no idea, animatronics most likely, the team which did jurassic park are doing it, and they want a really great experience.

i am still working on uploading this piece of shit and i am working on another dubai video project + i want to transfer the mag about dubai which was on tv last week to my laptop and give you the most important screenshots...

unfortunately i will be rather busy next week.. :bash:


----------



## robertaas (Jan 29, 2006)

Very impressive, but if someone intend to spend this kind of money they should be able to bring to life new ideas and consepts that are not available elsewhere.


----------



## Dubai_Steve (Jan 11, 2005)

Last month, writing in the journal Science, zoologist Alexei Tikhonov of the Russian Academy of Sciences and Ross MacPhee of the American Museum of Natural History announced that they had decoded 13 million base pairs of DNA extracted from the jawbone of a frozen mammoth that died 28,000 years ago on the Siberian steppe. The scientists, in other words, had managed to assemble half the woolly-mammoth genome; they claimed that in three years they could finish the job. That would put scientists within striking distance of an even greater feat: repopulating the earth with creatures that vanished ages ago.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

Dubai_Steve said:


> Last month, writing in the journal Science, zoologist Alexei Tikhonov of the Russian Academy of Sciences and Ross MacPhee of the American Museum of Natural History announced that they had decoded 13 million base pairs of DNA extracted from the jawbone of a frozen mammoth that died 28,000 years ago on the Siberian steppe. The scientists, in other words, had managed to assemble half the woolly-mammoth genome; they claimed that in three years they could finish the job. That would put scientists within striking distance of an even greater feat: repopulating the earth with creatures that vanished ages ago.


Are you tying to tell us that they are building a Jurrasic Park IV in Dubai  I'm a bit afraid of this idea...


----------



## Bu_Bastak (Nov 12, 2005)

VERY VERY NICE! thanks for the pics!


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

i had Dubai land pics and video since last year i wonder why it didnt come across my mind to post some shots in here :bash:


----------



## B-Patriot (Mar 30, 2005)

How old is Sheikh Mohammed bin Maktoum Al Maktoum!?? He is the new ruler of Dubai, right..?


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

56 I think


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

guys i am working on it, i promise...


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/2asglv


City of Arabia - DVD Resolution , 202mb


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

thanks! :cheers:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

Dubailand - DVD Video - 292 mb 

http://www.sendspace.com/file/0txcry


----------



## ThePersian (Feb 15, 2006)

thanks dubaiflo, the videos are superb

dubai is fascinating!


----------



## E.M.Q (Feb 5, 2006)

I think ive seen a similiar video . this is waay amazing


----------

